# Bonding?



## Lina (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey I have a cpl questions whats the best ways to train my 2 to step up n get used to me @the same time without 1 or both flying out of the cage? Lol n I haven't seen them pecking on their cuddle bone at all. They have others. I tried putting a new 1 in n still wnt touch it.


----------



## AlterEgon (Mar 18, 2015)

They'll take their cuttlebone when they need it. As long as they igore it, they probably don't. If you just leave it in, they will sooner or later try it. (Some birds just don't like them, though, and will ignore them no matter what).


----------

